# Did i find a i find a gem at the lfs?



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

Im a fishstore junkie, I cant go anywhere without checking out whats at the petstore. Especially if im traveling, Theres nothing like a new fish store! 
Anyhow i was loafing at one of the local shops a bigbox store and found some decent size and very blue ramshorn snails in a khuli loach tank. My first thought, "ok occasionally you get one blue or red with ramshorns" but upon further inspection they were all blue. Probably 8-10 of them. So i found a employee and asked if i could buy the "accidental snails" He said he would bag them up for free if i purchased something els. So 3 bucks and a crypt wendtii later I think I found something i was going to pay a lot for on aquabid.

Was it a lucky day or are they more common than i think?


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

sounds like you did. Excellent snare. Not that I would personally want ramshorns, I am always intreaged by oddball creatures.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

Good find, you'll probably want to keep them separate from other rams you have, as my understanding is that if they crossbreed with browns, you'll lose most (if not all) of the blue color over a couple generations. Whereas if you keep them in a tank without other rams, they will breed true.

I've got some bright orange/tangerine colored ramshorns and so far that's been how it's worked for me.


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

sounds good. I think im going to start messing with snails soon anyways.
I gave them a "blues only" bare bottom 10 gallon with a sponge filter I used to use for betta breeding and enough flame moss to fill a 5 galllon bucket.

I think im going to take the 20 long i used for the adult bettas and try my hand at apple snails. The blues purples and ivorys are attractive looking "for a snail" with those red and orange eyes


----------



## bs6749 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sounds like a good find to me, especially after seeing a blue ramshorn egg clutch sell for over $75 shipped on Ebay.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

sheesh 75$ what a find


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

** resurrects old thread **

They don't breed true but they do steadily produce blues. I was thinking about selling some off when I get a few more as i'm running low on supplies again but i read on a applesnail forum all snails with exception of briggs are banned from being shipped across all state lines by the usda and briggs are by permit only. Can anyone shed some light on this. Do others sell there snails around here? Im hoping its either myth or one of those "Not really enforced" kind of things.
I have a few hundred briggs being hatched also and the lfs will only take 40 or so at a time


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd be after your snails.. but I am cross international border *sigh* I got myself an apple snail and an assassin snail. I just want More snails.


----------



## chaznsc (Sep 29, 2006)

I have never had my blues to remain blue for long. May be diet or water quality?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd love to see a px or your blue snails. Do you also have the orange or red ones? Px please... if you have the.!


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

So do I. Pix please. Have never seen them.

Thank you.


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

ill post some iphone pics, hopefully they wont look to crummy


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

I keep them in a bare bottom tank so they look horrible, not to mention the iphone camera quality isnt so great

for some reason they wont show up with img tags so ill post the link to a photo album

http://picasaweb.google.com/MailboxInverts/IphonePics1220?feat=directlink


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

wicked cool. they are very pretty. Good luck with them.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I can see them quite well. I like their color. Neat!! Free!, nonetheless!


----------



## akamasha (Jun 27, 2008)

If and when you have enough i would love to buy some of those. I only have reds.


----------

